# Do E-Liquids Expire?



## JK! (15/6/15)

I have about 20 bottles of E liquid, from Liqua to Vape Elixir.
Havent used them in a while, do they expire?

I tried a VK Coffee flavour, couldnt taste a thing.


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

JK! said:


> I have about 20 bottles of E liquid, from Liqua to Vape Elixir.
> Havent used them in a while, do they expire?
> 
> I tried a VK Coffee flavour, couldnt taste a thing.


The General lifespan is two years. After that it's not safe and will make you feel sick

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JK! (15/6/15)

Eish, thats not good.
Are you sure its 2 years?

Some of mine are very close to 2 years old.


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Yes. I did some research into it a while back. Some people reported experiencing awful symptoms when using juice that's past two years old


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Yes. I did some research into it a while back. Some people reported experiencing awful symptoms when using juice that's past two years old


You must be joking? Why should it become bad suddenly after 2 years, must surely be a gradual process.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deepest (15/6/15)

@Andre i would agree that it would be a gradual process.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> You must be joking? Why should it become bad suddenly after 2 years, must surely be a gradual process.


It will degrade gradually over time as with anything with a shelf life (even medication which loses efficiency with age)


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> Yes. I did some research into it a while back. Some people reported experiencing awful symptoms when using juice that's past two years old


Do you maybe have a link/links to that research?


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Do you maybe have a link/links to that research?


I read it last year. Will scratch around to see if I can find it again

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (15/6/15)

Anything over a year I would stay away from. Also adding gradual decay into account. 1 year is long enough if it sits longer then a year then there is a reason. its probably rubbish!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (15/6/15)

It also depens on wich flavourings they used. Some of the flavourings go off sooner then others.


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Do you maybe have a link/links to that research?



http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration


----------



## Redeemer (15/6/15)

Please don't shoot me!
I've got a 'Menthol High' and 'Malboro High' , both purchased from a tabaconist probably in around 2006/7... Back when I first tried the Cigalikes, and they didn't work for me.
I've recently dug them out, and both still look like when I bought them (same colour) and both still taste good in a vape, much better now in efficient devices!
I've vaped quite a few ml out of both, and I'm doing fine, no ill effects, no sick feeling, nada.
So either they kept good in the drawer they were stashed in, or I'm immune to off juice..?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Please don't shoot me!
> I've got a 'Menthol High' and 'Malboro High' , both purchased from a tabaconist probably in around 2006/7... Back when I first tried the Cigalikes, and they didn't work for me.
> I've recently dug them out, and both still look like when I bought them (same colour) and both still taste good in a vape, much better now in efficient devices!
> I've vaped quite a few ml out of both, and I'm doing fine, no ill effects, no sick feeling, nada.
> So either they kept good in the drawer they were stashed in, or I'm immune to off juice..?


Wow. That's incredible!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Please don't shoot me!
> I've got a 'Menthol High' and 'Malboro High' , both purchased from a tabaconist probably in around 2006/7... Back when I first tried the Cigalikes, and they didn't work for me.
> I've recently dug them out, and both still look like when I bought them (same colour) and both still taste good in a vape, much better now in efficient devices!
> I've vaped quite a few ml out of both, and I'm doing fine, no ill effects, no sick feeling, nada.
> So either they kept good in the drawer they were stashed in, or I'm immune to off juice..?


Yeah, I have several juices almost 2 years old, which are as vapeable as when I got them.


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Yeah, I have several juices almost 2 years old, which are as vapeable as when I got them.


Since not all juices are made equal, I guess we shouldn't judge them all the same in this regard. However, I believe in 'when in doubt, leave it out'. If it's unchanged, go for it. But if it's offish, best not use it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> http://ecigarettereviewed.com/e-liquid-expiration


Thank you. Still very speculative, no mention of "awful symptoms" or "making you feel sick".
Rather a common sense approach is suggested: If the juice looks off (separation, etc) and smells bad, rather avoid. And if it tastes foul, of course do not vape it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> Thank you. Still very speculative, no mention of "awful symptoms" or "making you feel sick".
> Rather a common sense approach is suggested: If the juice looks off (separation, etc) and smells bad, rather avoid. And if it tastes foul, of course do not vape it.


I can't remember where, but I did read that someone felt sick after vaping liquid that had expired. They said it gave them a headache and made their chest heavy. I've been searching for it but I can't find it at this point in time.


----------



## Andre (15/6/15)

Ravynheart said:


> I can't remember where, but I did read that someone felt sick after vaping liquid that had expired. They said it gave them a headache and made their chest heavy. I've been searching for it but I can't find it at this point in time.


No problem @Ravynheart. I just do not think one should generalize. The common sense approach seems a good way to me.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Ravynheart (15/6/15)

Andre said:


> No problem @Ravynheart. I just do not think one should generalize. The common sense approach seems a good way to me.


Of course. One has to keep in mind that you are inhaling a substance and there are risks and common sense should be used especially if the juice is expired or there is something 'wrong' about it. This is why we focus so much on quality. I remember how my best friend and I would get creeped out when offered juice from the Chinese malls that have bad English on them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/6/15)

When I was still in my diy phase I left a bottle of juice on a window sill, it was probably there for over a month, was ment to be for the day and I forgot about it. A bottle from the same batch was in the back of a dark cupboard. When I remembered about that mix I found the one I left on the sill approaching a very dark brown colour, the one in the cupboard was the yellowing colour it should have been. It smelt bad and looked like it started separating. It actually had a thick gel like layer on top. UV breaks down liquid. Its been proven and lots of vapers have commented about it.
As to juices expiring, PG is a decent preservative as long as there is nothing that might ferment. Naturally occurring sugars and the like maybe from a natural extraction process, or anything acidic. Ascorbic acid and malic comes to mind, you could probably store it indefinitely as long is its stored in a cool dry dark place like on the shelf in the back of my cupboard, and a well sealed bottle to keep oxygen out.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## capetocuba (15/6/15)

I've had juice over 18 months and has been epic. Bad joose stays bad and can get even worse, like a bad batch of Yaeliq. Good quality juice with good quality PG, VG, Nic & flavours gets better. I have kept a few over a year and they are simply amazing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redeemer (15/6/15)

Well, then I'm putting a bottle of Ambrosia in a time capsule buried in the ground for my retirement party! 
Maybe a good juice is like a fine wine, if stored well it vecomes a gem, but stored just toooo long and incorrectly it becomes vinager...?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (16/6/15)

I read this a few weeks ago

http://www.cigbuyer.com/e-liquid-safety-care-guide/

dont know how credible the link is ?
anyway
I was looking for the sale by date on the e liquid I bought
at VapeCon and non of them have it, and I got about 6
different makes


FYi
http://www.cigbuyer.com/nicotine-poisoning-how-much-e-liquid-is-deadly/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/6/15)

Have anyone tried storing juices in the fridge, I did I once just to cool the liquid after trying to extract tobacco(when fresh off the smokes) and noticed that it was very temperature sensitive and got really thick in a few minutes. Never gave it much thought afterwards as I don't really extract anymore. But does anyone store liquids in the fridge? Any comments?


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/6/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Have anyone tried storing juices in the fridge, I did I once just to cool the liquid after trying to extract tobacco(when fresh off the smokes) and noticed that it was very temperature sensitive and got really thick in a few minutes. Never gave it much thought afterwards as I don't really extract anymore. But does anyone store liquids in the fridge? Any comments?


Mostly people store nic in the fridge. Best place to store it apparently.
Juice could be stored in a fridge but remember steeping won't happen. It needs a bit of heat for that process. So yeah if you juice is steeped to how you like it I don't see why you can't. VG thickens in cold but returns to normal viscosity once back at room temp.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## whatalotigot (17/6/15)

Redeemer said:


> Please don't shoot me!
> I've got a 'Menthol High' and 'Malboro High' , both purchased from a tabaconist probably in around 2006/7... Back when I first tried the Cigalikes, and they didn't work for me.
> I've recently dug them out, and both still look like when I bought them (same colour) and both still taste good in a vape, much better now in efficient devices!
> I've vaped quite a few ml out of both, and I'm doing fine, no ill effects, no sick feeling, nada.
> So either they kept good in the drawer they were stashed in, or I'm immune to off juice..?



There is probably more chemicals and alcohol and pg in there then anything... Alcohol dont go off.


----------



## Redeemer (17/6/15)

Well, whatever it is, the vape is still crisp and smooooth  Actually tried some last night before bed to get rid of a blocked nose, worked like a charm.


----------



## JK! (17/6/15)

I think the local makers need to put expiry dates on their stuff.
Liqua has an expiry date, roughly 2 years.
Vape King has no expiry dates.


----------



## Silver (17/6/15)

JK! said:


> I think the local makers need to put expiry dates on their stuff.
> Liqua has an expiry date, roughly 2 years.
> Vape King has no expiry dates.



Hi @JK! 
Please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself


----------

